# Puppy size question



## SeaEO (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with more/less figuring the "how big will my puppy get" question from just looking at the litter and knowing their parents.

I'm looking at an upcoming litter and the sire is on the large side and the bitch is on the smaller size. Both parents are within AKC standard.

May be a silly question but will the girls turn out to be more on the bitch's size and boys like their father --- or is it too big of a crap shoot to even discuss?


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I've always been told (with V's at least) that girls tend to smaller and not as "boxy"/muscular. With our beagles, what you said kind of turned out true. Our male is very large (still within the standards) 40lbs and our girl is at the small end at 22lbs. 1 of the puppies turned out big like dad, the other in the middle and the girl is small like mom. Granted this is just one sample so I'm sure it doesn't have much scientific merit 

I wish there was a way to know as well. Our kaylee is 8mths and I'm not sure how much more she has to grow. I don't personally care if she is big or small I'm just curious. The vet thinks she'll be on the small side (within normal range) but says she's been growing fine so I guess I shouldn't worry about it


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm no geneticist, but I would suspect that size genes are not tied to the X or Y chromosomes specifically, but rather, the sex traits. This is a bit of a half-baked thought, so let me try to explain my thinking a little more.

Boys will have an X chromosome from Mom and a Y chromosome from Dad
Girls will have and X chromosome from Mom and an X chromosome from Dad

So regardless of sex, puppies are getting one set of genes (including size-related genes) from Mom, and one set (also including size-related genes) from Dad. If it weren't for the sex-specific characteristics that are determined by the presence or absence of a Y chromosome, I think we should expect all of the puppies to average about the same size somewhere between the size of their parents (assuming genes related to large size aren't dominant over genes relating to small size or vice versa). 

But, the genes for more testosterone (and whatever else affects growth) that are tied to the Y chromosome generally lead to the development of the males' larger size. Even so, half of the puppy's genes (including size-related genes) come from Mom's X. So a male puppy from a smallish mom and a largish dad should bigger than the female puppy from the same litter simply because of the Y chromosome-determined sex characteristics, not because it has a Y from dad instead of an X. Either way, XX (female) and XY (male) puppies in the same litter both get genes from largish dad and smallish mom.

Does that make any sense outside my own head?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> Does that make any sense outside my own head?


Yup! The question remains whether genes associated with size are dominant or recessive. 

SeaEO, if the pair have been bred in the past or if the breeder has used similar lines in past breedings, he or she can probably give you a good idea of what to expect. If the breeder uses a lot of outcrosses or this is a one off, it would be more difficult to predict.


----------



## SeaEO (Jul 1, 2016)

Thats for the responses. The sire has been bred before but the bitch has not. I have a feeling the male's of the litter will lean towards being 'medium' just by looking at the pair however it's just a guess. 

I know a lot of folks look at paw sizes, etc. But then again, I've also heard of the runt's turning out to be the largest dog of the litter!

I'm considering size as I explore my search for a V-pup but I really want the velcro of a male. Ultimately temperament is important to me above all else, but I'm just in the 'undecided' phase.


----------

